# I've Been Wondering....



## GTS (May 23, 2011)

If anyone has ever used their left over pressed muscadines in a batch of SP?
I just bottled a batch of muscadine SP yesterday (very tasty) and I got to thinking about using my left overs. I have three or four 1 gal Ziplocs full of squished muscadines in the freezer waiting to become a second run muscadine wine. It occured to me that a better use might be a more strongly flavored muscadine SP. Anyone gone this route before?

Greg


----------



## Julie (May 23, 2011)

I haven't but it does sound good. And for a second run, you can always start with a base such as niagara and add the skins to that.


----------



## GTS (May 24, 2011)

I just remembered that I also have 3-32 oz bottles of lime juice in the freezer. That might blend nicely with the muscadines. I did a mango/lime SP last fall that turned out really well. Now all I need to do is get a carboy emptied so I'll have somewhere to put it.


----------



## Minnesotamaker (May 25, 2011)

I haven't done second run fruit, but I have added fruit to a batch before. I've done rhubarb and gooseberry SP combos. Both turned out well. The lemon is still the most dominant flavor in mine, but the other fruit does push through.


----------



## GTS (May 26, 2011)

I would expect the lemon or lime juice to win out in a dominant flavor contest. Even with the amount of grape skins I will probably use, I think the citrus will be by far the strongest flavor. Which is fine with me, SP in just about any form is great stuff. I wonder too if there will be a strong enough yeast colony in my frozen muscadines to crank up and start fermenting again, or if I will need some sort of starter. I do remember that I used Red Star Premier Cuvee yeast due to a sort of high starting SG. My initial thought is that there should be plenty of yeast left in those skins to start the ferment.


----------



## ERS (May 27, 2011)

I'm Just finishing a Red Wine SP that sounds similar to what you are talking about, here's what I did;

I used three or four cans of Welchs red grape concentrate and started a gallon of Red Wine. Once it was ready for the secondary I started adding my SP must to it, when I had about a half gallon of SP added to it and it was fermenting strong I put the whole thing in the SP. So basically I used a whole gallon of Red Grape Wine as my SP starter. I used Lon's original recipe the only difference is one gallon of the five gallon batch is Red Wine.

Here is the thing you may find interesting, the Red Wine over powered the lemon. It tastes like Red Wine with a zing.

After I stabilized and added sparkloid it sat for seven weeks clearing due to no kitchen (remodeling), color is a very deep purple. I sweetened it with 6 1/2 cups of sugar yesterday and hope to bottle it in a week or two.

I'm new to this whole wine making thing but this is my 4th batch of SP, thanks Lon.

Eric


----------



## docanddeb (May 29, 2011)

When you say red wine... do mean frozen concentrate? Like welch's?? Concord usually wins out in a taste match up.

Debbie


----------



## ERS (May 29, 2011)

Yes, it was Welch's frozen concentrate. I had no idea it would over power the lemon like that, but the flavor is quite good. I used a similar process as above (only two cans of concentrate) using Welch's raspberry concentrate with less dramatic an effect, the raspberry flavor is there but nothing like the grape.


----------



## docanddeb (May 29, 2011)

White grape raspberry is very nice!

Debbie


----------



## ERS (May 29, 2011)

Yep, this Red Grape SP is quite tasty but so far Raspberry SP is my favorite.


----------



## Griff (May 29, 2011)

Cranberry Lemon/Lime SP seems be the favorite around here with everyone. We tried adding some White grape/Peach juice to it that was pretty good also, but so far haven't found any concentrate of that in our local stores.


----------

